# Navy confirms, but can't explain strange 'aerial' objects in 3 videos



## The Purge

Yup. Those FLYING SAUCERS ARE REAL....except our government doesn't  have a clue what they are, where they are from and who or what can LIVE through a drop from 28,000 feet to just 50 foot above the ocean.  Stop on a dime and in an unreleased  video found that all accomplished in just .78 of a second.....nothing HIMAN as far as current reality goes, could possibly live through those conditions!

*UPI ^ *| Sept. 19, 2019 / 1:08 PM | By Nicholas Sakelaris

Sept. 19 (UPI) -- The U.S. Navy has acknowledged what appear to be unusual flying objects in footage from three separate military videos, saying they show "unidentified aerial phenomena" moving at high speeds.

All three videos were recorded by F/A-18 Super Hornet fighter jets -- two in 2015 and one in 2004. The Navy refers to the sightings as UAP, not UFOs.

"The three videos show incursions into our military training ranges by unidentified aerial phenomena," Navy spokesman Joseph Gradisher said in an emailed statement. "The Navy has characterized the observed phenomena as 'unidentified.'"

The 2004 footage, taken from an aircraft assigned to the USS Nimitz, shows an oblong object accelerate out of view of the sensor. In another, an object moves against the wind at high speeds. The last video shows a UAP over water.

The Stars Academy of Arts & Science, a group that examines unidentified objects and alien life, contends the videos were made public through a declassification review process.

The oldest video was released in 2007, but the Navy said it doesn't know how the others were made public.

"These videos are copies of official Navy footage taken by Navy personnel conducting training missions in controlled military airspace," Gradisher said.

Gradisher said the UAP seen in the videos could potentially be drones.

"All of this is about incursions into our training ranges by what we're calling UAPs," Gradisher told The Washington Post. "These incursions cause a hazard to the safety of our aviators and the security of our operators, and that's what the Navy's investigating, these range incursions."

VIDEOS AT LINK.................


----------



## Oddball

Tucker did a story on this a few weeks ago....Wild stuff, and now the DoD is admitting they exist.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben

The Purge said:


> except our government doesn't have a clue what they are



Thus...U F O.


----------



## theHawk

There is no such thing as aliens.  We haven’t found so much as a microbe outside of Earth.  A dark blob on a camera image doesn’t mean shit.


----------



## Indeependent

Makes no difference to me.


----------



## White_MAGA_Man

Amazing! I don't think they're drones.

Navy confirms, but can't explain strange 'aerial' objects in 3 videos


----------



## skye

What's so hard to explain?

A UFO is a UFO is a UFO


----------



## Natural Citizen

Oddball said:


> Tucker did a story on this a few weeks ago....Wild stuff, and now the DoD is admitting they exist.



Well, gotta have an enemy if we're gonna get that space force and those space based weapons systems on the assembly line. May as well be aliens. lol.


----------



## rightwinger

U stands for unidentified....NOT Alien


----------



## Oddball

Natural Citizen said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tucker did a story on this a few weeks ago....Wild stuff, and now the DoD is admitting they exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, gotta have an enemy if we're gonna get that space force and those space based weapons systems on the assembly line. May as well be aliens. lol.
Click to expand...


Oh noez!....We haven't lost you to Krugman, have we?


----------



## pismoe

can the 'navy' be believed or is it just talk to bring the world together to unite against a common enemy ??  And that's not my scenario or idea but just something I heard as I was going to work early in the morning one day maybe 15 years ago 'MagaM .


----------



## pismoe

or maybe it is the Lord of Hosts getting ready and positioned for the assault on earth in the POSSIBLE coming LASTS DAYS eh    MagaM ,


----------



## Dalia

Drake's equation
Our galaxy, the Milky Way, contains more than 400 billion stars, and scientists believe that about half of them have at least one planet in orbit around them. The astronomer and American astrophysicist Frank Drake has developed a mathematical proposition to try to estimate the potential number of extraterrestrial civilizations in our galaxy according to factors, which, in the current state of our knowledge, still remain very uncertain.


----------



## TheGreenHornet

rightwinger said:


> U stands for unidentified....NOT Alien





rightwinger said:


> U stands for unidentified....NOT Alien



Something that zooms down from 80 thousand feett and zooms along just above the ocean waves at incredible speed.....where  could it be from if not outer space?

I suppose it is possible that some kind of advanced civilization may be living under the ocean or in some underground area at the N. Pole....or maybe Russia or China have made a huge advancei in technology unknown to  us?


----------



## The Purge




----------

